# Why scissors rather than clippers?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

You would think that by now I would know the answer to this question. All I know is that all of the more experienced hav owners always say that scissor cuts are better than using clippers to cut. However, I guess I don't really understand why. Willow is in probably about a one inch or so cut and I know that she is always cut with clippers by all three groomers that we have ever used.  I hope to hear from all you experienced owners and groomers why you prefer scissor cuts.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Here's a reply from someone much, much more inexperienced!

The longest comb you can put on clippers is about an inch long. So for Willow's 1 inch grooms the clippers will work fine. For the longer coats, closer to a show coat, the groomer would have to scissor cut. Or at least finish up with scissors.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I do think it's because you want a cut that's longer than you can get with clippers. I did Perry once or twice with scissors but then switched to clippers, but I keep him in a fairly short puppy cut so the clippers work great for me and then I just clean it up (ears, beard, clean up the legs) with scissors.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok - thanks guy. That makes sense!


----------

